# عنوان مجموعة هندسة الميكاترونكس بالfacebook



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (16 مايو 2010)

*مجمعنوان وعة هندسة الميكاترونكس بالfacebook* بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شئ في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم


إلي جميع المهندسين وطالبي ومحبي هندسة الميكاترونكس لكم التحية والتجلي اليكم الرابط إلي مجموعتنا المتواضعة والتي أرجو الله صادقا ان تضمكم جميعا وقد انشئت بإذن الله لتسعكم جميعا بمختلف الاطياف والافكار والاراء وانشاء الله ستجدو كل ما هو مفيد وجميل وكل ما تحتاجه انشاء الله وانها لتسعكم حميعا إنشاء الله




. وشكرا





http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=106496859389360&ref=mf#!/group.php?gid=87004508907&ref=ts


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (16 مايو 2010)

*نــــــأسف ! أعزروني ؟*

نأسف كثيرا بوضع هذا الرابط هنا وهو ليس بمثابة اعلان ولكن للافادة ليس إلا.


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (17 مايو 2010)

علي فكرة نريد مشرفين ومراقبين للمجموعة (للمتميزين فقط)


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (30 مايو 2010)

*أهلا وسهلا بكم و بإنضمامكم لباقة زهورنا الفواحة 
آملين ان تسعدو بيننا ونسعد بك 
كل التراحيب و التحايا لا تعبر عن مدى سرورنا بإنضمامك لنا 
ها هي ايادينا نمدها لكم ترحيبا وحفاوه آملين أن تقضيو بصحبتنا 
أسعد و أطيب الأوقات وتقبلوا منا أعذب وارق التحايا*


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (8 يونيو 2010)

انضمامكم يشرفنا ووجدكم يسعدنا


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (12 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله صراحه انضمامكم بالجد ادى الواحه دفعه قويه لي قدام
ونتمنى انضمام المزيد من امثال تلك النجوم التى زادت الواحه لمعان وبريق


----------



## بهظظه (11 نوفمبر 2010)

والله انا فرحان لك


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا شباب للمرور الانيق


----------

